# Does anyone make a FM dishpan kit?



## Layne (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there anywhere I can find a casting kit for a Fairbanks Morse 1-1/2 or 2 HP model Z with the dishpan flywheels? I haven't seen one yet. I used to have one of the real engines and it would be fun to make a model of it.


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 31, 2011)

I've not seen one but you may want to ask on the model engineering section of smokstak or look on Antique engines

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3

http://www.antiquengines.com/Davis_Model_Suppliers_List_.htm


----------



## Catminer (Feb 1, 2011)

Layne
 I have a Z spoke flywheel and a dishpan, they are essentially the same engine. Canadian model engineering has a casting set with spoke flywheels, you could build easily build the dishpan flywheels. If you consider this I could get measurements and pictures of the real ones for you
                                       Peter

http://www.cmodele.com/


----------



## Layne (Feb 2, 2011)

It's true that some spoke engines are the same, but that one is not. It has a 2 piece water hopper (it's 2 pieces on the real engine, it only looks like 2 on the model), and a throttling governor. Somewhere I've seen a model of a hit & miss version, but I don't know who makes that kit. I don't think a fully machined flywheel would look exactly right either. I'd probably just stick with the spokes rather than make one that isn't correct anyway. Thanks for the link.


----------

